# Crossing goats?



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Have some boer goat does and I plan on getting some Kiko boer crosses for does. Then I plan on buying a Spanish buck and breed them all to him. But my question is, will a 3 way cross do good in the market? I have never had enough to sell at the sales barn. I also plan on keeping some of the doelings. Any help is appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

I have had a big problem with worms lately, and I have heard they are more parasite resistant when they are crossed.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

It's called hybrid vigor and it makes for a healthier, more illness/disease resistant, and stronger - for lack of a better word - animal all the way around. I have no experience with that 3-way cross but, I'm thinking that from what I've read about those 3 breeds, it should do good for you. You might want to call a few sale barns and see what they say.


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

K thanks! Anyone else have an input?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

It's very common in cattle. Mainly to improve:

Feet and legs
Fertility
Milk components
Longevity due to health relations (illness, worms, etc)
Weather tolerance


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Moocowman123 said:


> But my question is, will a 3 way cross do good in the market? !


It's going to depend on the market. At the livestock market close to me @ 90% of the goats are bought by one guy and as close as I can tell, he could care less what *kind* of goat they are. I've heard at some markets kids that are white with red heads sell much better.


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

I am still worried about adding Spanish I there because not many people have Spanish goats, which makes me wonder if they aren't very good.?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you plan to sell at auction, then go to the auction and ask people.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

If what I've read about Spanish goats is any indication, they are very good goats!  I don't know it for a fact, but I suspect the biggest reason they are not more widespread is the popularity of the Boer breed and it would probably require a trip to Texas to acquire some.


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

My daughter has kiko buck for her Boers and he is very hardy and very few parasites. She has a daughter off if him and wants to sell her. I might buy her.


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

She will be having babies off her Boer kiko cross if you are interested. In southeast area.


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

I am in sw mo sorry.


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

Spanish goats are very good. Im planning on breeding a spanish boer nubian cross to sell for meat and dairy animals.


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Do spanish have very much milk?


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

They have medium sized udders that produce enough milk for their kids but not much else. That is because they are wild and dont want to catch their udder on everything. But mixed with the proper dairy breed they should be resistant to many conditions as well as produce good meat and dairy products.


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Well that is what I am hoping happens. But now the buck I was looking at sold!! There arent very many Spanish goats around.


----------



## IFFGoats (Apr 8, 2013)

I breed Boer/Kiko/Mini-manchas (mini-manch was an accident bucks dicided to go meat my does)


----------



## IFFGoats (Apr 8, 2013)

I live 5 minutes from a spanish goat breeder


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Actually I am in good luck I just located a guy about 2 hours from me, and he has 6 black Spanish goats to choose from! All out of registered parents , but not registered them selves! I might be able to get pictures of them and post them soon!


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

I have another question. I found some half boer nubian doelings for sale, and are said to be bred to their fullblood boer buck. Are nubians a very hard breed?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Nubs are pretty hardy in my honest opinion, yes. They also have very nice carcass.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

It's hard to go wrong with a Nubian, IMHO. They cross well with meat breeds, are good milkers, good mothers, hardy, and just an overall good goat.


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Any one else?


----------

